# Editorial from a Major Metro Newspaper



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

The Jihad Candidate - by Rich Carroll

Conspiracy theories make for interesting novels when the story-line is
not so absurd that it can grasp our attention. 'The Manchurian
Candidate' and 'Seven Days in May' are examples of plausible chains of
events that captures the reader's imagination at best-seller level.
'What if' has always been the solid grist of fiction.

Get yourself something cool to drink, find a relaxing position, but
before you continue, visualize the television photos of two jet
airliners smashing into the Twin Towers in lower Manhattan and remind
yourself this cowardly act of Muslim terror was planned for eight
years.

How long did it take Islam and their oil money to find a candidate for
President of the United States ? As long as it took them to place a
Senator from Il linois and Minnesota ? The same amount of time to create
a large Muslim enclave in Detroit ? The time it took them to build over
2,000 mosques in America ? The same amount of time required to place
radical wahabbist clerics in our military and prisons as 'chaplains'?

Find a candidate who can get away with lying about their father being
a 'freedom fighter' when he was actually part of the most corrupt and
violent government in Kenya 's history. Find a candidate with close
ties to The Nation of Islam and the violent Muslim overthrow in
Africa , a candidate who is educated among white infidel Americans but
hides his bitterness and anger behind a superficial toothy smile.
Find a candidate who chang e s his American name of Barry to the Muslim
name of Barak Hussein Obama, and dares anyone to question his true
ties under the banner of 'racism'. Nurture this candidate in an
atmosphere of anti-white American teaching and surround him with
Islamic teachers. Provide him with a bitter, racist, anti-white,
anti-American wife, and supply him with Muslim middle east connections
and Islamic monies. Allow him to be clever enough to get away with his
anti-white rhetoric and proclaim he will give $834 billion taxpayer
dollars to the Muslim controlled United Nations for use in Africa .

Install your candidate in an atmosphere of deception because 
questioning him on any issue involving Africa or Islam would be seen 
as 'bigoted racism'; two words too powerful to allow the citizenry to 
be informed of facts. Allow your candidate to employ several black 
racist Nation of Islam Louis Farrakhan followers as members of his 
Illinois Senatorial and campaign staffs.

Where is the bloodhound American 'free press' who doggedly overturned 
every stone in the Watergate case? Where are our nation's reporters 
that have placed every Presidential candidate under the microscope of detailed scrutiny; the same press who pursue Bush's 'Skull and Bones' club or ran other candidates off with persistent detective and 
research work? Why haven't 'newsmen' pursued the 65 blatant lies 
told by this candidate during the Presidential primaries? 
Where are the stories about this candidate's cousin and the Muslim butchery in Africa ? Since when did our national press corps become weak, timid, and silent? Why haven't they regaled us with the long list of socialists and communists who have surrounded this 'out of nowhere' Democrat candidate or that his church re-printed the Hamas Manifesto in their bulletin, and that his 'close pastor friend and mentor' met with Middle East terrorist Moammar Gaddafi, (Guide of the First of September Great Revolution of the Socialist People's Libyan Arab 
Jamahiriya) Why isn't the American press telling us this candidate is 
supported by every Muslim organization in the world?

As an ultimate slap in the face, be blatant in the fact your candidate 
has ZERO interest in traditional American values and has the most 
liberal voting record in U.S. Senate history. Why has the American 
main stream media clammed-up on any negative reporting on Barak 
Hussein Obama? Why will they print Hillary Rodham Clinton's name but never write his middle name? Is it not his name? Why, suddenly, is ANY information about this candidate not coming from main stream media, but from the blogosphere by citizens seeking facts and the truth? Why isn't our media connecting the dots with Islam? Why do they focus on 'those bad American soldiers' while Islam slaughters non Muslims daily in 44 countries around the globe? Why does our media refer to Darfur as 'ethnic cleansing' instead of what it really is; Muslims killing non Muslims! There is enough strange, anti-American activity surrounding Barak Hussein Obama to pique the curiosity of any reporter. WHERE IS OUR INVESTIGATIVE MEDIA!?

A formal plan for targeting America was devised three years after the 
Iranian revolution in 1982. The plan was summarized in a 1991 
memorandum by Mohamed Akram, an operative of the global Muslim 
Brotherhood. 'The process of settlement' of Muslims in America , Akram e xplained, 'is a civilization jihad process.' This means that members of the Brotherhood must understand that their work in ' America is a kind of grand jihad in eliminating and destroying the Western civilization from within and sabotaging its miserable house by their hands and the hands of the believers so that it is eliminated and 
God's religion is made victorious over all other religions.'

There is terrorism we can see, smell and fear, but there is a new kind 
of terror invading The United States in the form of Sharia law and 
finance. Condoning it is civilization suicide. Middle East Muslims are 
coming to America in record numbers and building hate infidel mosques, buying our corporations, suing us for our traditions, but they and the whole subject of Islam is white noise leaving uninformed Americans about who and what is really peaceful. Where is our investigative press? Any criticism of Islam or their intentions, even though Islamic leaders state their i ntentions daily around the globe, brings-forth a volley of 'racist' from the left-wing Democrat crowd.

Lies and deception behind a master plan - the ingredients for 'The 
Manchurian Candidate' or the placement of an anti-American President in our nation's White House? Is it mere coincidence that an 
anti-capitalist run for President at the same time Islamic sharia 
finance and law is trying to make advancing strides into the United 
States? Is it mere coincidence this same candidate wants to dis-arm 
our nuclear capability at a time when terrorist Muslim nations are 
expanding their nuclear weapons capability? Is it mere coincidence 
this candidate wants to reduce our military at a time of global jihad 
from Muslim nations?

Change for America ? What change? To become another 'nation of Islam'?

'It is impossible to rightly govern the world without God or the 
Bible.' George Washington

COULD IT BE THE REASON OUR COUNTRY HAS N OT BEEN UNDER ATTACK SINCE 
9-11 BECAUSE THE MUSLIMS HAVE AN AGENDA TO TAKE OVER OUR GOVERNMENT 
BY PLACING A MUSLIM IN THE PRESIDENCY. IT MAY COME TO PASS IF 
AMERICANS DON'T WAKE UP!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Please... "The sky is falling ! The sky is falling!"

*YAWN*

C'mon H9494 you are losing what little credibility you had here... this is almost to easy.

Any rationale, intelligent, and minimally educated individual would recognize this thread as pure BS. The notion that Obama is the culmination of some intricate Muslim plot to take over the U.S. has ZERO credibility and is backed with nothing but lies, slander, and a pitiful lack of common sense.

Any poser can go do a search on google and see that this is very old dried up desperate sensationalist garbage. And that is the positive spin on it. Here I did the search for you:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Th ... h+Carroll+

Almost every single search return laughs at the "conspiracy"

I could have taken time to take you to task myself, however I found excerpts of a blog that I'll second...



> Once again people are resorting to being isolated religious morons just as the Puritan's from America's birth and the Catholic's with their Crusades of old. Learn from history and stop repeating and spreading this idiocy. Islam is the 2nd largest religion and fastest growing in the world. One reason why is because of persecuting imbeciles who speak, write and send e-mails like this. It is only a small fraction that make up the Islamic fanatics/terrorists. If you are going to label it as evil or your enemy then know thy enemy as your brother before spreading things that show a complete lack of understanding about Islam.
> 
> The lesson history already taught us, over and over: People fear what they don't understand, or what is different. That fear moves in tandem with the arrogant superiority that comes from the notion of possessing the exclusive "truth." This volatile mixture of fearful ignorance and righteous certitude allows one group to demonize and dehumanize another. And once you have accomplished that, it is much easier to hang people as heretics, keep them as slaves, lynch because of skin color, beat your wife and children, burn them at the stake or in ovens and fly jetliners into buildings. (Ref: "America's Hidden History.")
> 
> ...


You should concern yourself with getting the right wing out to vote for McCain and trying to present him as even a little more fun, in touch and energized. That is the only way he will win the election.

You actually give more votes to Obama by criticizing him in this desperate way. You do realize this?

</rant>

edited by me for clarity to add in a "quote" for the part I found online.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i simply posted an editorial found in the news......it is not my view. actually i think NO-bama has been funded by middle easterners hoping he will be sympathetic to their views. if they can "buy" an American election then so be it, everything else is for sale here, including most men's soles.

just remember, the youngest and most inexperienced liberal in the history of congress is running for President of the United States. at the end of the day, you must ask yourself........"can he be trusted, based on what i know about this man and his past." i say no......good luck to those who want to roll the dice......


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ryan,

If you are going to ge personel with 9494 take it to a PM



> Any rationale, intelligent, and minimally educated individual


As a moderater you should have a little higher standard for yourself.

Way too much :koolaid: Hopefully when you come back to kill a few ducks this fall you will grasp the seriousness of the issue. You're still in my prayers........


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks zogman, but it is well documented, this is ryan's style, he has no other. he is who he is......


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

zogman said:


> Ryan,
> 
> If you are going to ge personel with 9494 take it to a PM
> 
> ...


Hey Zogman

That was taken from another site... I mentioned that in the post. I simply seconded that poster's thoughts.

The Evil Left Empire hasn't taken my soul yet  I just like to play devil's advocate and ensure balance in the politics forum. Many of my views are much more conservative than some would believe. I don't however give blanket worship rights to an "R" candidate.

Just wait until "O" makes a blunder.... I'll jump on him too. (Unless H94 beats me to pointing it out)

If there was a candidate who actually was R and more moderate in certain areas, and didn't possess McSame's faults I'd be all over supporting him.

I simply am tired of the same Iraq and Economy rhetoric.

edited by me. I added a "quote" in my previous post for clarity. See above.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> thanks zogman, but it is well documented, this is ryan's style, he has no other. he is who he is......


Spoken by the new guy on the block, of which fully 800 of his 900 posts spew Obama rhetoric.

Not sure what is well documented. You haven't been around for my other 3,000 posts to know much about me other than my comments for the last 6 months. Or have you?

But nice try again at characterizing me. :koolaid:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm just curious as to what MAJOR metro newspaper printed this?

:beer:


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Dak said:


> I'm just curious as to what MAJOR metro newspaper printed this?
> 
> :beer:


I was about to ask the same.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I sure haven't been able to find it in any MAJOR metropolitan paper.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

June 12, 2008, fort worth star telegram.....unlike ryan, i don't make things up or use NORML as a reference..... :lol:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

hunter9494 said:


> thanks zogman, but it is well documented, this is ryan's style, he has no other. he is who he is......


This is pretty stylish too, I'd say:



hunter9494 said:


> pick a fight with your girl friend ryan, if you even have one..... :lol: ...or your boyfriend!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> hunter9494 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks zogman, but it is well documented, this is ryan's style, he has no other. he is who he is......
> ...


unfortunately for you, ryan, your personal attacks are scattered through out your posts. even your friends acknowledge your childish remarks. those who instigate personal attacks are usually troubled individuals who lack self confidence or personal self esteem and go on the offensive to stroke their own fragile egos. many are the same little kids, back in grade school, who got the **** kicked out of them and have regressed to self indulgence and self gratification through personal attacks on those that disagree with them, although they seek to avoid real life confrontations based on their juvenile experiences.

get a life, son. :eyeroll:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Robert A. Langager said:


> hunter9494 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks zogman, but it is well documented, this is ryan's style, he has no other. he is who he is......
> ...


well Bob, i don't pretend to know or knock ryan's sexual orientation!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

9494,

Could you post a link to that editorial. I searched the Fort Worth Star Telegram and couldn't find it. Thanks.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> June 12, 2008, fort worth star telegram


Pretty neat trick considering that Carroll didn't write and blog the article until June 16, 2008 on Chronwatch. Do a little search on Rich Carroll's background and you soon will discover you probable have better things to do with your time. As much as I dislike Obama I'm not about to swallow this garbage.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

CWO,

Couldn't agree more. It is foolishness like this that has me thinking about voting for Mr. Obama.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dak said:


> CWO,
> 
> Couldn't agree more. It is foolishness like this that has me thinking about voting for Mr. Obama.


Well, I just got back from vacation in Minnesota. I should say I just got back from my nap in Minnesota. My wife shopped, I slept in the car.

Please reconsider Dak. Vote for the candidates based on their abilities not based on who doesn't like one or the other. If people voted like you suggest Bush would have had 95% of the vote last time around. 

Myself, I didn't buy the scenario, but I enjoyed it as much as the Manchurian Candidate. I seen it as mostly bs with some truth mixed in. When something goes this far I ask myself which side they are on. They must realize that it gains sympathy with many people. Also, many people will dismiss everything in the article, and that also would be a mistake. Or, was it a strategy. Politics and lies, lies, and more lies. Sometimes a little truth is hidden among them and not seen. In this case the truth is many Islamic organizations do support him. The truth is a lot of money is coming from other countries, and although I missed much of the news there is an investigation into some contributions. I know little about it, but picked up on it with some fellow guy bench sitters waiting for shopping wives in Minnesota. 
Personally I like everything I can find about both candidates. We all should, then each of us will make a personal decision on what is true and what is bs. I would have posted this, but I would have introduced it with "interesting article, perhaps mostly bs, but filter it for yourself. Every bull pie (or cow flop) has a few kernels of good corn even if it it mostly bs. Remember, when it comes to politics I find that usually nothing is entirely true, or entirely false". 
Not liking a candidate is not a personal attack against those who do. Please try to distinguish. Personally I didn't see this article any more crazy than the "Bush lied people died mentality". I put both in the same basket. One article upsets liberals and the other upsets conservatives. The form must be fair it upsets both equally. It's like saying were not prejudice we hate everyone equally.  Or, I must be fair everyone hates me equally. :rollin:


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm sure there are some if not a lot of Islamic organizations that support Obama. Just like there were Catholic organizations that supported Kennedy and Mormon organizations that supported Romney. But that didn't mean there were Muslims, Catholic or Mormons in mass supporting the candidates. When given only two real choices, all groups will support one or the other. Unfortunately the candidates themselves will say and do things just to gain support from individual groups. It may help get someone elected but it constantly keeps the country divided.

I have no intention of voting for Obama as I don't consider him the best choice between the two. Does that mean I don't think Obama has some good ideas? No, it means his good qualities do not outweigh the good qualities of the other candidate despite how few that may be. But these slash and burn tactics from the far right and far left is really irritating to me. You can see it right here in this forum. One person is constantly berating Obama and one person insists on slashing at McCain and when they get tired of that they slash at each other. Both dwell in the house of blogs which have no controlling ethics on truth. We all know who they are and both have a ton of excuses why they do what they do. None of this helps anyone make the decision that helps everyone in America.

There may be some truth in the article posted but the truth is buried or twisted into an unrecognizable form that in most cases means nothing if left alone. Maybe that is the intention. I, also like Plainsman would recommend that everyone rethink about voting for Obama. To my way of thinking this country is going to take a fall no matter which candidate is elected. The question is, how hard does one want that fall to be when they hit the ground? Personally if the House and Senate control were split again I wouldn't be as concerned as I am now. The Republicans controlling all three branches was a disaster. The Democrats controlling all three will be an even bigger disaster. Thats how I see it..


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

thank God freedom of speech and the right to post someone else's work is still permitted in this country. no one is forced to read or agree with anything, anyone says or posts.

i simply posted what i read, as a lot of other folks do. i made no comments in agreement or in disagreement.

i make no bones about it, NO-bama is a divisive candidate in my view and is dangerous in many ways. no, it is not likely he can destroy our country with the outside influence of Muslims or any other group, but i do believe he is capable of destroying what so many have worked and died for by restricting our rights and forcing successful people to loose a large amount of what they have diligently worked for and be forced to share it with illegal immigrants and the chronically unemployed, besides supporting, in an ever increasing way, the poor countries on earth, while sacrificing the standards of our own people.

i believe 2 terms of NO-bama could put us on the path to being a 3rd world country. China, India and the Pacific Rim nations all stand to blow us right out of the water, not to mention the Arab nations, all of whom are growing economically, while we are contracting.

This is no time to be electing a "give-away" President. If you feel compelled to vote for him, fine. If you are like ryan and want to level personal attacks, because you don't like the posts, again, have at it.
But, i will fire back! It is still a free country, although the future is looking debatable.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

hunter9494 said:


> June 12, 2008, fort worth star telegram.....unlike ryan, i don't make things up or use NORML as a reference..... :lol:


So you made up the reference to the reference to the Fort WorthStar Telegram and the "major metro newspaper" part then. Is that what I am getting out of this?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

gee Bob, i guess my source was incorrect. i was told it appeared in the paper........guess you will just have to shoot me now.....


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Without the influence of those who believe in God and Forgiveness (Jesus) there wouldn't be freedom of speech or anything else for that matter.

Referenced from my brain. :lol:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Plainsman,

Rest easy. I am far from voting for Obama. Can't think of a Democratic presidential candidate I've ever voted for. However, this level of foolishness is just as bad as the far left's inaccurate characterizations. It just makes me take a closer look at somebody I was positive I wouldn't vote for. All of these extremist characterizations, from both sides, are useless and just about as tiresome as the Brett Favre mania.

:beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

9494,

You may just want to check your sources closer.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

you are correct Dak, although i never meant to deceive anyone.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Understood.


----------

